# Steam Engine Video



## Philjoe5 (Dec 22, 2007)

As promised, I made a video of my first steam engine running. I have gotten it to run as slow as about 80 rpm at 7-10 psi of air. It's running around 125 rpm in the video.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JMr-cA022M]VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 22, 2007)

Philjoe5 I'm not seeing anything.


----------



## Kactiguy (Dec 22, 2007)

The video works for me. Looks like a great little engine. Nice job.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 22, 2007)

If you have trouble viewing the video here you can go directly to:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JMr-cA022M[/ame]

Cheers


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 22, 2007)

Phil nice job on the engine...congrats. Not sure why the vid didn't work earlier.


----------



## wareagle (Dec 22, 2007)

It's always nice to see the video of a runner! It is an inspiration for all to keep to there own ventures.

BTW, Nice looking engine. Great job!


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 23, 2007)

wareagle  said:
			
		

> It's always nice to see the video of a runner! It is an inspiration for all to keep to there own ventures.
> 
> BTW, Nice looking engine. Great job!



Yea it sure is....


----------

